# Inline heater + CO2 Atomizer



## danmullan (9 Aug 2012)

Hi guys, 

I'm pretty sure I know the answer to this one, but want to double check and hear peoples opinions on the matter...

So I've got a hydor external heater (300W / 16-22mm) and  I'm planning to use a UP Atomizer too. Is it okay to run both bits off the same hose (return hose, filter to tank) and I assume it would be wisest to place the atomizer after the heater to decrease the risk of trapped air/gas in the heater???

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Emyr (9 Aug 2012)

The Hydor heater and UP inline atomizer is a great combo that I have used to great effect, minimizing the amount of hardware inside the tank and therefore, in my opinion making it appear more attractive and natural. 

So its absolutely fine to use both, what filter are you using? Its best to use quite a powerful one when using any inline diffuser as it will reduce the flow slightly. It is also best to try and make the distance between the filter and the tank (with the atomizer and heater in between) as little as possible with no bends in the tubing so make it all as smooth as possible to make the flow as powerful as possible. 

Yes the diffuser should ideally be placed after the heater but it doesn't make a great deal of difference.

Hope thats confirmed things for you.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (9 Nov 2012)

danmullan said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm pretty sure I know the answer to this one, but want to double check and hear peoples opinions on the matter...
> 
> ...


 
I am in exactly the same boat as you and just about to buy one for my Eheim Professional 2 which also has the 300 watt inline heater from Hydor. The UP Atomiser for the 16/22 hose is about £33.00 over here or £16.00 on eBay but they are from Hong Kong. Which one are you going for?

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/up-co2- ... th=194_197

http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/33061082 ... bar&cbt=y#

I like the mist being sprayed around the tank but everyone says move the atomiser further back to give the CO2 more time to dissolve in the water. I am not sure. I am also not sure about the CO2 passing through the heating unit, but hey ho we live and learn, especially from everyone on here.

Here is how not to do it I am sure, see link below,



I am not trying to hijack your thread by the way  Just trying to share the love 8)


----------



## nry (9 Nov 2012)

That's some markup on the AE one!  I just got the eBay one and it took about 4 weeks to turn up...much cheaper though.  I have a Hydor and Boyu inline at present, no issues at all.

The internals of the Hydor are smooth, I'd not worry about any air being trapped, not sure it's even possible


----------



## REDSTEVEO (9 Nov 2012)

Thanks for the advice on the Hydor question.

It is a big mark up on the AE one but I am not sure I can be bothered waiting 4 weeks, might just bite the bullet  

Any noticeable difference on your plants since adding your atomiser? Any chance of a before and after photo?

Steve


----------



## nry (9 Nov 2012)

Personally I've used CO2 for so long I haven't got any comparisons


----------



## GHNelson (9 Nov 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/D508-16-16-22 ... 4cf9f0d82c
UK based company.
Received my 12/16mm in 3 days  
hoggie


----------



## REDSTEVEO (9 Nov 2012)

Cheers Hoggie,

Ordered mine to today. AE say they don't do price matches but never commented on whether it was the genuine article.

From what people have said so far they have had no problems so I'm in for £16.00


----------



## GHNelson (9 Nov 2012)

Never had a problem with the older type...fingers crossed  
hoggie


----------

